

The Content Farm - jsm386
http://thecontentfarm.tumblr.com/

======
winestock
For those too lazy to follow the link, it's a satire on Demand Media and their
ilk. It's in weblog format.

Entries include: "How to Pay Off Your Credit Card Debt" (Don’t confuse debt
and debit. Debt is something you owe, debit is something you owei.), "How to
Boil Water" (Boiling and broiling are different things. To broil water, put it
in your oven and turn it to broil.), and "How to Become President of the
United States" (If you’re president, you get all the nuclear weapons. Every
president gets to destroy one country, so pick yours now.).

My personal favorite is "How to Sob Uncontrollably."

